# new military tires



## k10macosta (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought you guys might like this, I just found it today


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Similar to the "tires" used on the lunar rover.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I first heard about that tire about 10 years ago when they were in the testing phase of it ... still think it is an interesting idea, but I don't know if I would really want something like that on my own vehicles - especially for off-road in muddy situations.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Michelin has had their "Tweel" in development for some years. I see Bridgestone has gotten into the act as well. Although I've seen pictures of the Tweel in use on a car running a road course, I wonder about its handling compared to pneumatic tires. It has been promoted for applications like skid steer loaders, and of course military vehicles. Not having to worry about punctures is very attractive.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

What's new? That concept has been used on skid steers for years now.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, these don't look like the solid tires you might see on some small skid steers or on some forklifts, and I can't help wondering if they can get full of mud. But at least you wouldn't worry about flats. It looks like you are replacing the entire hub or "wheel" and "tire" when you wear them out - thus the "Tweel" moniker. I think cost is going to be the deciding factor.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

HamiltonFelix said:


> Well, these don't look like the solid tires you might see on some small skid steers or on some forklifts, and I can't help wondering if they can get full of mud. But at least you wouldn't worry about flats. It looks like you are replacing the entire hub or "wheel" and "tire" when you wear them out - thus the "Tweel" moniker. I think cost is going to be the deciding factor.


They don't use solid tires on skidsteers. They look like swiss cheese. Pretty much just like the ones in the vid only more meat.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

That should work great at low speeds. I have heard of foam filled bulletproof tires in special applications, but that's not something that would lend itself well to high speeds. 
Story: A buddy who was Air Police with USAF ended up standing guard on a semi truck that transported nuclear weapons; it had developed a mechanical problem and spend a night at my buddy's base. He had the evening to take a closer look at the truck. From any distance it appeared to be an ordinary unremarkable Kenworth. Upon closer observation, he decided probably nothing short of an anti-tank weapon could stop it. And he said the tires had no markings except the Goodyear name, and he could not find any valvestem or filler. (My buddy was in the USAF 1972-1978.)

On a more mundane note, I have a foam filled wheelbarrow tire. I've never liked those little forklifts with the solid tires. Too helpless on anything but a smooth concrete floor. 

If they make this "Tweel" available as a light truck traction tire, it might be just the ticket for an old heavy 4x4 pickup that sees intermittent use out in the woods and very little use on the highway.


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

We currently have a rough terrain forklift (JLG Skytrak) on the job that has a set of tires that are similar. They don;t have near the holes that the tweel does but they have numerous holes to allow for the tire to flex. The tread on it is about 3 inches deep and we have no concerns about a flat. They have a cat forklift similar design and every day for the last 2 weeks they have had a truck out to work on the tires a different flat each day, that company is looking to swap out for one like ours. I have been impressed with where it can go. as mentioned it has a very deep lug tread twice what the others on site have and the all have air filled tires. When someone has to get in and out of one of the deep nasty muddy spots they always come borrow ours. it has not been stuck yet. Granted is has not been down to the diffs but once but it clawed it's way out. 

Now for use on a high speed vehicle used on the highway they would not be good but in a SHTF situation I would like to have a set on my tractor so I have one less piece of equipment to worry about.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I see Polaris has some of these new tires on some of their ATV's/UTV's now.

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/03/06/polaris-introducing-flat-proof-airless-tires-next-year/


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are the pics of the forklift I mentioned.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Those look pretty rugged. I wouldn't mind bolting them to a big old 4x4 truck that lives offroad, or maybe to a 4x4 tractor. 

Just as those above are LOTS stiffer than the ones for the little ATV, it occurs to me that these wheels might have both a maximum and a minimum load for any sort of decent ride or handling. You can't adjust the "stiffness" by adding or reducing air pressure. So you'd want to stay within the intended and designed load range of the tire. 

But it really looks like a great idea for low speed machines.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure why these are so interesting?
I get tires filled with soft rubber.
It is expensive $35 for a bicycle
$65 for a motorcycle but those won't be cheap either and 
Once they are filled they can't be visually picked out from 
any other tire.
Top speed rated at 45 mph for 4 hours.
(Do we really NEED more?)
This tweel thing is really going to blow the GREYMAN.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

These are a bit more than simply foam filled. Their capabilities are greater. 

And yes, with the distances I travel, I need more than 45 mph for four hours. Maybe after the Crunch... 

I'm reserving judgement on the "Tweel" for my own use. I want to hear more about how it has worked out, or not worked out, for others. 
But it is interesting.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

PackerBacker said:


> They don't use solid tires on skidsteers. They look like swiss cheese. Pretty much just like the ones in the vid only more meat.


They have solids as well. Solid steel wheel with a low profile solid tire. I've seen Bobcat and Cat with them.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

HamiltonFelix said:


> Those look pretty rugged. I wouldn't mind bolting them to a big old 4x4 truck that lives offroad, or maybe to a 4x4 tractor.
> 
> Just as those above are LOTS stiffer than the ones for the little ATV, it occurs to me that these wheels might have both a maximum and a minimum load for any sort of decent ride or handling. You can't adjust the "stiffness" by adding or reducing air pressure. So you'd want to stay within the intended and designed load range of the tire.
> 
> But it really looks like a great idea for low speed machines.


a tire like that for a tractor would help with weight too! The more weight you can get lower on a tractor the better. They are most likely quite a bit heavier than regular tires!


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> I'm not sure why these are so interesting?
> I get tires filled with soft rubber.
> It is expensive $35 for a bicycle
> $65 for a motorcycle but those won't be cheap either and
> ...


One issue I found with the foam is weight. Now we may be talking about different things. I looked into have foam put in the tires of my mower, a Scag Turf tiger. When I talked to the person who does it for construction companies and such he advised I not do it due to the weight. When it was figured out based on the small tires in the front and the larger rear tires. It was going to add over 100 lbs if I remember correctly. The weight on the front would have been nice but to ask the hydraulic motors to push that much more tire was not something I wanted to do.

Now I have thought of it for my 8N. When I restored it I didn't put calcium back in the tires so I would not have to deal with rust down the road, but the foam would negate flat tires and add much needed weight. But then I get into cost and then I have to say no for now.

It would be nice for a BOL or BIL work vehicle that doesn't run at any speed and can handle the weight as it will remove one more issue to worry about when parts and repair items are hard to find.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice part about foam filled is you can have the tire recapped.


----------

